# There must have been a reason to do this



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

but for the life of me I cannot see it. :blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> but for the life of me I cannot see it. :blink:


Oh! That's to hold the steel-column up with the Sheetrock ....:laughing:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

there was another plan, but it changed. ever happen to you?:laughing:


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Obviously they were out of tywraps.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

If you don't know, we can't tell you. It is "eyes only" top security info.:jester::laughing::blink:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Is that 1/4" copper for pneumatic controls or is it a single conductor strung thru out the building?
The old hospital I worked at had a 1960's paging system. It's antenna was a single conductor looped on each floor with a center core riser. 
Both of these systems has the beams drilled like that for both protection and to insure placement.
Granted it was a federal hospital were $$$ wasn't an issue.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Holes might have been existing and he was trying to keep the cable inside the wall.. :blink::blink:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Is that 1/4" copper for pneumatic controls or is it a single conductor strung thru out the building?
> The old hospital I worked at had a 1960's paging system. It's antenna was a single conductor looped on each floor with a center core riser.
> Both of these systems has the beams drilled like that for both protection and to insure placement.
> Granted it was a federal hospital were $$$ wasn't an issue.


It's 4 conductor 22 Gauge solid. Standard ADT alarm wire. Hey, there's a clue!
It's for an alarm touchpad.

:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

LARMGUY said:


> It's 4 conductor 22 Gauge solid. Standard ADT alarm wire. Hey, there's a clue!
> It's for an alarm touchpad.
> 
> :whistling2::laughing:


damn trolls!:laughing: actually i thought it looked like voice cable:blink:


----------

